# Getting a job with exotic-colored hair.



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

So, I have to get out in the big bad world and try to find a job, because I'm running out of money and shit.

Problem is, I'm also pondering dying my hair blue, since I've wanted blue hair ever since I was like 5 and I think it would look great with my hair shape and skin tone.

Now, Hot Topic and Spencers are too far away for me to drive to every day (not to mention Hot Topic plays some of the shittiest "music" I've ever heard), 
so would most normal jobs (gas station employee / Walmart / etc) care about blue hair?

If they did, would they let me just cover it up with a wig, if I could pin it down realistically?
Or is it one of those control freak _"I DON'T CARE! IT SHOULDN'T BE THERE EVEN IF I CAN'T SEE IT!"_ things?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2009)

Down here I've seen people work with the oddest colored hair. I actually saw some girl at the wal-mart I'm trying to get a job at with blue hair. idk where you live and probably have never been there so I can't really say if they will or not. Everywhere is different.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

in b4 "hot topic" comment

...yeah the only thing iv done to my hair was beach a white strip...may do that again.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 24, 2009)

Talk to anime fans.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 24, 2009)

It's a good idea that if you really want your hair to be blue to take consideration in your current situation. If you are looking to get a job that requires a formal dress code, by this I don't mean a clean shirt and name tag, it would be a good idea to not do it.

However, it's just a bright idea to wait after the job interview to color your hair. Also take a look through your companies handbook and policies about appearance.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in the same boat sort of, my hair is almost down to my ass and I know most places will want me to cut it. 

I don't really know why, but people have suggested I try to get a job at Subway, I guess you could try there.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 24, 2009)

I wonder how hard is too get a job with a lip pericing because my cousin's bf said it might be hard to get a job if you get one. I don't have lip peircing but want one =/. (Just one,closed ring on the under lip on the right)


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna go with no. The economy sucks as it is, you don't want to give them any reason to not like you right off the bat.  Loud hair is an easy way to do that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 24, 2009)

I never had a problem when i had Blue hair (no joke I did have blue hair)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna go with no. The economy sucks as it is, you don't want to give them any reason to not like you right off the bat.  Loud hair is an easy way to do that.


That's why I was considering the "wig" option.
I don't know why they'd care if I wore a wig, since the whole reason (or supposed reason) behind lack of "wild" hair is _"You'll scare off old-fashioned grandmas."
_ 


> However, it's just a bright idea to wait after the job interview to color your hair.


That's what I was going to do anyway.
I mean, I have money to tide myself over, but not enough to upkeep a new hair color. I'd want a steady income before worrying about that.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 24, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> So, I have to get out in the big bad world and try to find a job, because I'm running out of money and shit.
> 
> Problem is, I'm also pondering dying my hair blue, since I've wanted blue hair ever since I was like 5 and I think it would look great with my hair shape and skin tone.
> 
> ...



Well you claim you're a Goth (I am not sure, I'd have to see your CD collection haha...)so here's some advice from one to another.

The best idea would be to not do it period, until you have the job. Then you can talk to your boss. 
If you simply cannot help yourself, then the first time they see you, you should already be wearing the wig. You don't have to let them know your real hair is blue.
Alternatively, you could just buy a blue hair wig and wear that for your blue hair aesthetic.

All of these are tips from a Corporate Gothic newsletter I read.

(Edit: Why in the world would you even consider Poser Topic or Spencers as even an option...)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 24, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Well you claim you're a Goth (I am not sure, I'd have to see your CD collection haha...)so here's some advice from one to another.
> 
> The best idea would be to not do it period, until you have the job. Then you can talk to your boss.
> If you simply cannot help yourself, then the first time they see you, you should already be wearing the wig. You don't have to let them know your real hair is blue.
> ...


Spencers has some nice humor-related shit I like.

Hot Topic SUCKS (unless they have videogame merch). I know this all too well.
But I was excluding that right off the bat before someone came in with _"YOU SHOULD TOTALLY APPLY FOR HT! THEY LIKE THAT FREAKY ASS TEENAGER SHIT!"_

And yeah. I was considering the "Don't even tell them" option, too.
Thanks for the tip.

(Also, my music collection has everything from electronic, synthpop, game music, to 80s and stuff like Bauhaus and Siouxsie and Danse Society. Lol)


----------



## Shino (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say wait until you've had the job for a few weeks and seen what the atmosphere is like. You'll get a sense of whether it'll fly or not pretty quickly.

I wouldn't reccommend it until you have the job though. Most interviewers won't take you seriously if your hair looks like a crayon.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 25, 2009)

Vaelarsa I agree that you should wait until after you get a job before you dye your hair. Trust me, Last year I bleached a big section of my hair and dyed it blue! (For an anime convention no less) Unfortuntley shorly after the blue mixed with the bleached section and turned a tropical green color. >.< 

Fortuntley people liked it including my manager! And I live in Northern Iowa, the heart of the crumy midwest, and the former meth capitial of the world!

Now I have black and neion red hair. (Mainly because I found out there is no official code for exceptable hair color where I work!)


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2009)

*generic "wait after seeing how the place is like" here*


----------



## FireWolf (Sep 25, 2009)

I started my first week at Target with purple hair and man, I see all sorts of people at Walmart in terms of the condition of their uniform and hair color.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I'm in the same boat sort of, my hair is almost down to my ass and I know most places will want me to cut it.
> 
> I don't really know why, but people have suggested I try to get a job at Subway, I guess you could try there.



That's what I like about being a programmer.  Hair down to my ass isn't all THAT uncommon, and it's never cost me a job opportunity.

*grumble*  Gotta trim it back a few inches for my upcoming interviews, tho.  Hair to my ass = WIN.  Hair that looks like ass b/c I haven't had the split ends trimmed in far too long = FAIL.

If you're working at a place where you don't deal with customers, a lot of companies have a pretty lax dress code.  Hell, my gf works in an insurance company with an "office casual" dress code (aka suit, but no tie) and no one's given her flak about her tongue piercing or her tattoo, which is visible even in "office causal" garb.  I don't know if blue hair would fly there... but if it looks semi-professional they'd probably be OK with it.



Vaelarsa said:


> the whole reason (or supposed reason) behind lack of "wild" hair is _"You'll scare off old-fashioned grandmas."_


Remember: old-fashioned grandmas these days were Flower Children of the 1960s.  If you're wearing clothes, you're square.  (Wish THAT dress code was kosher these days...  )


----------



## Barak (Sep 25, 2009)

I managed to get a part-time job with a tail and Red contact eye lens.

Yeah,My job is in the dark but meh

You should not have problem


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 25, 2009)

It really all depends on the company policy.
Sometimes it also depends on the location you are at.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

For precuations, wait until you have the job before pursuing coloring your hair blue. Not many employers will take seriously if you are goin to an interview with blue hair. :V

I had to wait to dye the tips of my dreadlocks before...but then again I laxed on dying them after I had gotten hired, the same with increasing the gauges in my ears.
But they do allow me to wear some of my Gothic items....just not the boots that could be used for curb stomping...
I out-dress most of the library staff with my "Casual" stuff.

Also, Hot topic?!? Why?!?


EDIT: I want your Raziel toy.


----------



## Darlem (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with Zeke. Wait til after you've got the job. Maybe even after you've proven yourself invaluable to your workplace. That is if your going for a mainstream job. I think you should find something you like to do and if its something that fits your personality, I think they'd understand a little blue hair. I love my job and it fits my hairstyle. Marine=Shaved head. Maybe not exotic...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2009)

Darlem said:


> I agree with Zeke. Wait til after you've got the job. Maybe even after you've proven yourself invaluable to your workplace. That is if your going for a mainstream job. I think you should find something you like to do and if its something that fits your personality, I think they'd understand a little blue hair. I love my job and it fits my hairstyle. Marine=Shaved head. Maybe not exotic...



Most office places don't mind the random oddity in the workplace.
But then again, it depends on your boss.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 25, 2009)

Let's put it this way. It won't ever help you. 

There is no manager in the world that will say "wow you've got blue hair you're hired." At best, it's a null modifier. At worst, the manager will take one look at you and already have decided to not hire you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 25, 2009)

Id love to bleach my hair pure white, but Ive never seen anyone with em, so I dunno if its legal.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't do it until you get the job, you've worked there 3 months and know it's not against their policy to have it done.


----------



## Get-dancing (Sep 25, 2009)

Wear a hat?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't dye your hair such a horrid colour then.  What is it with people and not keeping their hair natural?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 25, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Wear a hat?


 
People really should wear hats more often.
Detective hats, Police men's helmets, kitty ear beanies... it's all good.


----------



## Hir (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Don't dye your hair such a horrid colour then.  What is it with people and not keeping their hair natural?


Well, you see, people like to look good. People like to alter their looks to look how they want to look individually. If the product exists, use it.

Thats why people don't keep their hair natural.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well, you see, people like to look good. People like to alter their looks to look how they want to look individually. If the product exists, use it.
> 
> Thats why people don't keep their hair natural.




Lol, you don't have to dye your hair such obscene colours to look good.  Hell, I look hot natural.


Edit: Oh you're a goth, of course you don't know real styles.


----------



## Hir (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lol, you don't have to dye your hair such obscene colours to look good.  Hell, I look hot natural.


Aren't we egotistical!


LotsOfNothing said:


> Edit: Oh you're a goth, of course you don't know real styles.


Lol.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 25, 2009)

@ OP: I work with a girl who's hair is dyed blue. I work at a Walgreens' (kinda like Wal-Mart, only much smaller).  If she can get a job, I don't see why you can't.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 25, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Let's put it this way. It won't ever help you.
> 
> There is no manager in the world that will say "wow you've got blue hair you're hired." At best, it's a null modifier. At worst, the manager will take one look at you and already have decided to not hire you.



In my experience, you probably don't want to work for such a person anyway. It starts with the hair. Eventually, it's everything else. There's jobs that are just a job to make some money, and then there's jobs that are like joining a cult. And sometimes its hard to tell how much of which some jobs are. But in the same way something as insignificant as hair color is a "red flag" to some employers, an employer who wants to micromanage not just the tasks of a worker, but the worker as a person, should be a major red flag to the person with enough sense of personal autonomy to even want to change their hair color, have tattoos or whatever.

Trust me. At the end of the day, it won't matter to them that you made it a point to look like them. It'll never be enough if you don't practically become them, which probably wouldn't be worth it to you even if it were possible. You'll start to wonder, is this place I'm spending 8 (or more) hours a day, 5 (or more) days a week at having me bust my ass for them to get a job done that seriously needs to be done, or have I stepped out of one social control for overgrown children and into another?

By the way, I've noticed (as expected) a few cries of "the economy's bad SO CONFORM DAMMIT RAAWWERRRRR" in this thread. It's funny considering some trends forecasters are saying, assuming this current economic crisis is ever solved and doesn't result in the collapse of human civilization as a whole, we'll end up having achieved the kind of separation between "the job" and "the human being" doing it we take for granted between church and state. And these are the same people these companies hire basically to be modern day royal advisers, and they're saying the opposite of what y'all are saying: THE ECONOMY'S BAD, YOU NEED TO STOP MAKING THE CORPORATION AN EXCUSE TO HAVE YOUR OWN PRIVATE CULT/HAREM AND SEEK OUT GENUINELY SMART AND TALENTED PEOPLE EVEN IF THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE PEOPLE YOU'D WANT TO HAVE MAN ON MAN RELATIONS WITH, HIRE THE FREAKS FOR A CHANGE, RAAAAWWRRRRERRR


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> In my experience, you probably don't want to work for such a person anyway. It starts with the hair. Eventually, it's everything else. There's jobs that are just a job to make some money, and then there's jobs that are like joining a cult. And sometimes its hard to tell how much of which some jobs are. But in the same way something as insignificant as hair color is a "red flag" to some employers, an employer who wants to micromanage not just the tasks of a worker, but the worker as a person, should be a major red flag to the person with enough sense of personal autonomy to even want to change their hair color, have tattoos or whatever.
> 
> Trust me. At the end of the day, it won't matter to them that you made it a point to look like them. It'll never be enough if you don't practically become them, which probably wouldn't be worth it to you even if it were possible. You'll start to wonder, is this place I'm spending 8 (or more) hours a day, 5 (or more) days a week at having me bust my ass for them to get a job done that seriously needs to be done, or have I stepped out of one social control for overgrown children and into another?
> 
> By the way, I've noticed (as expected) a few cries of "the economy's bad SO CONFORM DAMMIT RAAWWERRRRR" in this thread. It's funny considering some trends forecasters are saying, assuming this current economic crisis is ever solved and doesn't result in the collapse of human civilization as a whole, we'll end up having achieved the kind of separation between "the job" and "the human being" doing it we take for granted between church and state. And these are the same people these companies hire basically to be modern day royal advisers, and they're saying the opposite of what y'all are saying: THE ECONOMY'S BAD, YOU NEED TO STOP MAKING THE CORPORATION AN EXCUSE TO HAVE YOUR OWN PRIVATE CULT/HAREM AND SEEK OUT GENUINELY SMART AND TALENTED PEOPLE EVEN IF THEY DON'T LOOK LIKE PEOPLE YOU'D WANT TO HAVE MAN ON MAN RELATIONS WITH, HIRE THE FREAKS FOR A CHANGE, RAAAAWWRRRRERRR



In the Real World there's such a thing as competition.  If there are two people applying for the job with similar background, skills, etc. and one of them has their hair dyed blue they will not be the one to get the job, plain and simple.

Net-cat is right; it will not help.  Also, didn't you say you were unemployed?

Again: get the job, wait your 3 months and if it's not against their policy feel free to do it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Don't dye your hair such a horrid colour then.  What is it with people and not keeping their hair natural?


You ever seen high fashion models? That shit's so far from "natural," even I think it's a bit too much.
Tell those people to "know real styles."

I don't see how unnatural equates to "horrid." 
Unless you're one of those tree-hugger nature-elitism types.
And in that case, does it also disgust you that I shave my legs and have gemstones dangling from my ears? Because that certainly isn't natural, either.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol, high fashion models.  You mean those people who walk down the runway wearing whatever some skinny gay guy in a black turtleneck decides to throw onto a drape of silk?  Are they even considered people?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 25, 2009)

Ricky said:


> In the Real World there's such a thing as competition.  If there are two people applying for the job with similar background, skills, etc. and one of them has their hair dyed blue they will not be the one to get the job, plain and simple.
> 
> Net-cat is right; it will not help.  Also, didn't you say you were unemployed?



I should point out that I have hair almost down to my back and, despite being the only one out of a pool of candidates (at least that I know of) who looks like I do on more than one occasion, I was hired. They weren't. Yeah, it's a *competition* - in *the real world*. And this economic crisis can largely be attributed to people who've had a little too much power for their own good deciding the rules of engagement will be based more on base, juvenile emotions than *reality*. Some of the people they pay to advise them are advising them to *compete, in the real world*, where it's perfectly possible (and likely) that a person with an independent enough mindset to go to a job interview with dreadlocks, tattoos and body piercings cares more about *doing the fucking job* than playing personality politics, hoping to "fail upwards".

And yes, I am currently unemployed. And that makes what I'm saying less valid and actual, how, exactly? I wasn't fired, I *quit*, and more because of the city/house I was living in than the job itself. Eventually, I will either be employed again or self-employed (hopefully the latter, frankly). And whichever it is, I will still have my long hair. And you will still be a zoophile apologist.

BTW, don't be surprised if that comes back to bite you in the ass, what with "online image" being so important and all.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And yes, I am currently unemployed. And that makes what I'm saying less valid and actual, how, exactly? I wasn't fired, I *quit*, and more because of the city/house I was living in than the job itself. Eventually, I will either be employed again or self-employed (hopefully the latter, frankly). And whichever it is, I will still have my long hair. And you will still be a zoophile apologist.
> 
> BTW, don't be surprised if that comes back to bite you in the ass, what with "online image" being so important and all.



You don't have a job and you've been unemployed for a while.  This doesn't exactly make you the best candidate for giving advice on getting a job.

And good job going way off topic to try and insult me.  Too bad I don't give a shit.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 25, 2009)

It really depends.  A lot of places won't hire a person with hair that's not a normal color...same goes for piercings and tattoos that are visible. A lot of Corporate places - chains, be it Wal-Mart or fast food joints, or whatever, have very strict dress code rules that include hair color.

Personally, I work at a privately owned baker and I've dyed my hair any color I felt like, have visible tattos, and piercings. *shrugs* So obviously there are places out there that will hire you.

The question right now is - if this job is necessary, do you really want to dye your hair and then hope you get hired by a place that allows it? You're really cutting down your options. 

I'd recommend not dyeing it until you found a job and knew the rules, or using the wash out blue for now.

I mean, yeah, there's all that "Don't let the man keep you down!" shit, but let's face it - that doesn't pay the bills. So unless you've got somebody to take care of you, or want to enjoy the experience of being homeless and peniless, I wouldn't risk it. To borrow lyrics from an Ani Difranco song - _and generally my generation
wouldn`t be caught dead working for the man
and generally I agree with them
trouble is you gotta have youself an alternate plan
and I have earned my disillusionment
I have been working all of my life
_


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 25, 2009)

Honestly some companies prohibit you from using exotic hair colors because patrons will complain about every little damn thing you can imagine. Most jobs that hold this as a strict rule or guideline are jobs that are "professions" such as office jobs.

Having green hair while cooking pizza's at a pizza parlor probably isn't going to matter much at all. But if your working in the office of a well to do business it helps to keep a professional appearance.

The same applies for tattoos, they can't require you to remove your ink but they can require you to cover them up. Long sleeves and makeup are your friend...

As for long hair and facial hair, the same "professional" appearance standards apply. However some jobs do have hazards in where long hair or long facial hair could be dangerous, like getting caught in machinery. Like working in a prison, you aren't allowed to have long heir (atleast in this state) because having long hair would give inmates something to grab at...

What you need to do, despite what everyone else has said, is to evaluate your situation. Read through your company's appearance policies and talk to your boss if you are going to do something drastic. If your boss doesn't want you to have exotic hair coloring, buy temporary coloring...

If you show up looking like Boy George or Dennis Rodman for an interview, _chances_ are you aren't going to get the job... Companies generally hold the "You are on our time, we expect you to abide by our standards while on that time." I once got a written warning for wearing a dog collar on the job at one of my old security jobs. Individuality comes second to company profit (and safety), remember that.


----------



## alicewater (Sep 25, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> It really depends. A lot of places won't hire a person with hair that's not a normal color...same goes for piercings and tattoos that are visible. A lot of Corporate places - chains, be it Wal-Mart or fast food joints, or whatever, have very strict dress code rules that include hair color.


 
Actually I have a friend who works at Wal-Mart and even though there dress code is strict, she found there really is no official rule on hair color! It's actually a judgment on there managment's part on whether or not it's acceptible. (Based on whether or not they like you)

Still I would wait until you're hired and get to know the place.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 26, 2009)

Hahaha, the grammar of the title implies that the job has the exotically coloured hair.


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 26, 2009)

If you get the job first, then change it, you should be alright. 

All depends on what you do and if your boss cares, if they do, they'll very quickly tell you to change it back. They can't obviously fire you for something like it, but of course if you refuse they will ^^


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 26, 2009)

Get to know your work environment first, wherever it is you end up working.  There's no sense in making your job hunt any harder than it already is.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't do it until you have a job and know you can.

I'm still sad about not having my raspberry coloured hair anymore, but I know that I need a job more.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 26, 2009)

For some reason I have the urge to dye my hair a ridiculous colour. I doubt I'll ever get brave drunk enough to do it though


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 26, 2009)

MaNiac said:


> All depends on what you do and if your boss cares, if they do, they'll very quickly tell you to change it back. They can't obviously fire you for something like it, but of course if you refuse they will ^^



Uh...they CAN fire you for something like that, and if you do it very soon after you get the job they likely WILL. Places that have policies against this will have it in an employee handbook that you'd get when you first start - so if you break the dress code, you lose your job. Lots of places don't want to have to tell you to change your hair color back to normal when you obviously didn't care about following their rules in the first place. 

If they never mentioned it and it isn't in the policies, then maybe they'll give you a warning. But most places let you know right off the bat what isn't allowed, and if you break the rules, they'll can your ass. It isn't like they don't have TONS of other people looking for jobs who are mature enough not to fuck around. Like someone else said - two candidates come in, same qualifications - one has blue hair, the other a natural color. Nine times out of ten, they'll pick the one with the natural hair color.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 26, 2009)

Ricky said:


> You don't have a job and you've been unemployed for a while.  This doesn't exactly make you the best candidate for giving advice on getting a job.



Yeah, unemployed *by choice*, while doing what I've gotta do to *do my own thing*. I'm putting that in bold because I get the sense this is a difficult concept for you to grasp, things like "choices" and "doing your own thing". I'm well aware that there's people here who would be outright offended at/resentful of the fact that I've passed up job opportunities that've presented themselves instead of treating my career/life the way most people treat dating in junior high, bouncing from one to the next as if it were no different than changing socks. I've only got one thing to say to those people: *Fuck You*.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 26, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> For some reason I have the urge to dye my hair a ridiculous colour. I doubt I'll ever get brave drunk enough to do it though



Me too, I want pink hair


----------



## Kahrio (Sep 26, 2009)

work the night shift at a walmart, you can look however the fuck you want and aint no one gonna give a shit


----------

